# [Suche]: Design für Webseite



## Crash_Master (27. Januar 2005)

Hi Leute,

ich betreibe nebenbei ein kleines Geschäft für Programmierung und Webdesign. Jetzt will ich eine Webseite für meine Firma ins Netz stellen. Leider bin ich was das designerische angeht ziemlich unbedarft weswegen ich auf diesem Wege hier jemanden suche der mir ein Design für meine Firmenhomepage und meine Geschäftsunterlagen erstellt.

Normalerweise läuft bei mir viel was mit Design zu tun hat über "Ich helf dir, du hilfst mir", nur leider braucht meine Agentur mit der ich vor ein paar Monaten zusammen gearbeitet habe zur Zeit keine Dienstleistung von mir, also müßte ich für das Design zahlen. Und das will ich nicht.

Demjenigen der sich bereit erklärt mir ein ansprechendes Design zu erstellen kann ich anbieten ihm etwas in PHP, Visual Basic oder Borland C++ Builder zu schreiben. Müßten uns halt über die Größe einig werden. Da ich aber weiß, das die Erstellung einer Cooperate Identity meist nicht das günstigste ist, wird es sicher nicht nur ein Tool sein welches bspw. eine Zahl generiert.  

Also würd mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet, der dem grafischen mächtig ist und mir folgende Sachen erstellen will:
- Firmen-Logo (hab zwar schon eins, aber das gefällt mir nicht)
- Design für Webseite
- Design für Briefpapier

Brauchen tät ich das ganze in Photoshop.

Also wenn jemand Lust hat, oder vielleicht ein Forum weiß wo ich noch fragen könnte, dann meldet euch. Auch eine weitere Zusammenarbeit bei folgenden Projekten sind nicht ausgeschlossen. Da ich die nächste Zeit ein paar Aufträge erwarte, kann man da sicher was machen, und dann kann dieser jemand auch noch ein bisschen was verdienen.

Danke und Ciao
Sascha


----------



## devilrga (27. Januar 2005)

Hi,
eigentlich ist das hier kein: User machen Usern etwas, sondern User helfen Usern. Also könnte wir dir hier nur helfen und dazu wäre eine genauere Beschreibung gut.

mfg


----------



## Crash_Master (27. Januar 2005)

Hi,

welche genaueren Informationen braucht ihr denn noch? Einfach fragen, ich antworte dann schon drauf.

Ciao Sascha


----------



## devilrga (27. Januar 2005)

Informationen zur Firma wären z.B. gut (was macht sie; wie heißt sie etc.). Dann musst du dir selber mal überlegen wie es in etwa aussehen soll. Das ist genau das gleiche als wenn du sagen würdest mach mir mal ein Tier, dass ist einfach zu ungenau.

mfg


----------



## Crash_Master (27. Januar 2005)

Hi,

das meinst du. Das ist schon klar, das der jemand der mir da hilft diese Informationen bekommt. In erster Linie war mein Posting darauf ausgelegt überhaupt erst mal zu sehen ob es jemanden gibt der das für mich umsetzt. Also jemanden, der es sich eben zutraut mir eine "Cooperate Identity" auf die Beine zu stellen.
Die genaueren Informationen hätte ich dann mit demjenigen per Mail geregelt.

Und zu dem Thema ungenau. Ich habe keine Ahnung. Es soll auf jeden Fall nicht zu trocken sein. So eine typische Firmenhomepage will ich nicht, das passt nicht zu mir. Darf ruhig etwas ausgefallener sein, wobei ich schon Wert drauf lege, das die Mehrheit meiner Kunden die Seite ohne Installation von Plugins wie Flash o.ä. betrachten kann.

Kurz gesagt, es soll meine Person wiederspiegeln (ich bin ein bisschen verrückt  ), aber dennoch ernstzunehmend rüberkommen. Genauere Einzelheiten hab ich mir eigentlich noch gar nicht überlegt, da ich davon ausgegangen bin, das ich entweder gar keine Antwort, oder nur Ablehnung und Schimpfen mit meinem Posting ernte.

Bist du designerisch den fit genug mir sowas zu realisieren? Hast du Referenzen (irgendwelche Seiten, o.ä.)? Dann können wir uns gerne mal kurzschließen und die weiteren Einzelheiten klären die für die Erstellung eines Designs nötig sind.

Ciao Sascha


----------



## devilrga (27. Januar 2005)

devilrga hat gesagt.:
			
		

> eigentlich ist das hier kein: User machen Usern etwas, sondern User helfen Usern


Wollte dich nur nochmal drauf hinweisen , also wir können dir bei der Umsetzung helfen, aber keiner wird es dir mal ebend so einfach machen. Ich hoffe du verstehst das. Designerisch bin ich bestimmt "fit" genug *angeb *
PS: Wir haben den gleichen Namen

mfg


----------



## Crash_Master (27. Januar 2005)

Von mal so eben so, war ja auch keine Rede. Habe ja in meinem Posting meine Dienste in PHP, VB und C++ angeboten.

P.S.: Du heißt also auch Sascha. Cool. Interesse an einer Umsetzung für das Schreiben eines Programmes in den oben genannten Sprachen hast du deswegen trotzdem nicht, oder?


----------



## versuch13 (17. Februar 2005)

wieso eigentlich nicht?
ja, send mir einfach mal ein paar mehr infos zu.
und, gibt es schon ein logo?  wieviele navigationspunkte ca? arbeitest du mit dreamweaver, möchtest du ein template? was für ein stil, vielleicht dazu am besten mal ein paar beispiel links von seiten die dir gut gefallen.. usw.


----------

